# Weekly Photo Challenge #7 for week of 8/30/15



## wvdawg (Aug 30, 2015)

Let's go the opposite direction this week . . .


This week's theme is - SHINY - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## deerhead123 (Sep 1, 2015)

*A SHINY Easter egg!!*

The only bad part of the picture is you can see me in the egg and if i had my camera on me that day instead of my phone it would of been better. lol


----------



## carver (Sep 1, 2015)

*The shiny berries of the American beauty berry bush*

...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2015)

deerhead123 said:


> The only bad part of the picture is you can see me in the egg and if i had my camera on me that day instead of my phone it would of been better. lol



Deerhead havin yourself in the pic just really shows the SHINEYin this Challenge



carver said:


> ...


Really nice Carver


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2015)

SHINY EYES 

Ok iffin you're a Planet of the Apes fan you could call this Bright Eyes but for the CHALLENGE ( SHINY) I'm going to call this SHINY EYES


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 1, 2015)

i didn't QUITE get it the way i wanted...but, it was just too blasted hot out there...LOL


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> SHINEY EYES
> 
> Ok iffin you're a Planet of the Apes fan you could call this Bright Eyes but for the CHALLENGE ( SHINEY) I'm going to call this SHINEY EYES



Mike I can see the love I those shiny eyes,great shot


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ooooh - I don't know which of the 4 shared so far that I like the best...  Neat shots & neat interpretations all!

I got my "shiny" shot yesterday evening.  The night light over the barn was "shiny" as a sick horse was doctored & Starsky the shepherd laid in wait out on the edge of where the light shined.

I didn't want to get my tripod, but I thought I wanted to attempt this shot, so I went for maximum shutter speed by jacking my ISO up high and opening my aperture as open as I could and using almost as short of a lens as I could.  I then braced my camera atop a fence rail up against a fence post & mushed the shutter release as gingerly as possible.

Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 35 mm, f/4.5, 1/8th second, ISO 1250, braced on fence, slight crop.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2015)

rip18 said:


> Ooooh - I don't know which of the 4 shared so far that I like the best...  Neat shots & neat interpretations all!
> 
> I got my "shiny" shot yesterday evening.  The night light over the barn was "shiny" as a sick horse was doctored & Starsky the shepherd laid in wait out on the edge of where the light shined.
> 
> ...




Fantastic RIP


----------



## carver (Sep 3, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fantastic RIP



I agree,cool capture


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Great shots and neat interpretations everyone!
I'm out of town all week but should have a shiny shot by weekend.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2015)

*I have been surrounded by shiny all week!*

Had a tough time choosing one shot so I let my wife pick.


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Had a tough time choosing one shot so I let my wife pick.



She did a fine job Dennis,Tell sweetie we said hey!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 5, 2015)

[URL=http://s759.photobucket.com/user/jdnorr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150904_171034_zpsyb4qttxp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Shiny Windows


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 5, 2015)

Some shiny wings on these little fire pokers.


----------



## horse2292 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Shiny*

From Friday night football.


----------



## horse2292 (Sep 5, 2015)

Another shot before the game.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2015)

Shiny windows, shiny wings and shiny horns - all great shots!  Good to see all the different interpretations of our shiny theme!


----------



## quinn (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice shots y'all putting out! I get to play this week too. The misses and I went to the tech game on Thursday.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 7, 2015)

Shiny flag!  Good one Quinn.


----------

